
Nine out of 10 premium-priced PCs sold at US retail is a Mac - chaostheory
http://www.betanews.com/joewilcox/article/Nine-out-of-10-premiumpriced-PCs-sold-at-US-retail-is-a-Mac/1265047893
======
tdoggette
That's so specific as to be meaningless. How many PCs are bought at retail as
opposed to online? How many people that buy PCs at Best Buy are looking for a
high-end machine?

